# Es wird... werden



## Stefano Madrid

No consigo orientarme en esta frase. Cuál es el sujeto de la primera parte? Es implícito? 

Es wird im Urteil irgendwie mit den Gegenstandselementen geschaltet werden, der Gegenstand irgendwie in das Urteilsgebilde hineingearbeitet sein.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Stefano Madrid said:


> No consigo orientarme en esta frase.


*Ni yo.* 
A) Es un estilo atroz. B) No le encuentro ningún sentido a la frase, ni creo que eso cambiaría mucho si tuvieramos más contexto.

Tienes razón en cuanto al sujeto: sí, es implícito.

Un intento:
"En la idea, se manipularán de alguna manera los elementos del objeto, de alguna manera se meterá el objeto dentro del la estructura de la idea."

Pero igual se debería traducir "Urteil" por "sentencia" o "opinión", "schalten" por "conectar" (¿con qué?) o "poner", "Gebilde" por "forma" - lo que pasa es que sustituyendo una ú otra (o todas) las palabras por diferentes posibilidades, la frase tampoco llega a tener más sentido.

Siento no poder ayudarte de una manera más constructiva.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Stefano Madrid

Urteil se traduce aquí con juicio.
Me pregunto si se podrían conectar las dos partes por medio de una condicional. Es decir:

En la medida en que en el juicio se conectará de alguna manera con los elementos del objeto, este se insertará de alguna manera en la estructura del juicio.

¿Tú qué opinas?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sería una traducción bastante libre, porque el original no tiene ni una sombra de eso. En mi opinión, únicamente podrias conectar las dos partes con "y" sin que cambie el sentido.


----------



## Stefano Madrid

Ok, pondré una simple conjunción. Gracias!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

De nada. (Algo curioso, en mi intento, primero escribí "juicio", luego lo cambié. Pensando que aún estuvieras con la filosofía, "idea" me parecía más probable, más apropiado. Ah, bueno...)


----------



## Tonerl

Stefano Madrid said:


> Es wird im Urteil irgendwie mit den Gegenstandselementen geschaltet werden, der Gegenstand irgendwie in das Urteilsgebilde hineingearbeitet sein.



Susana,

mit Verlaub gesagt, dieser Satz ist so *"verquer"*, dass man auch mit aller Logik relativ wenig Sinn darin erkennen kann !

Ich bewundere deshalb deinen Mut, dich sogar an eine Übersetzung ranzutrauen, denn schon der Anfang  *"Es wird im Urteil irgendwie mit den Gegenstandselementen geschaltet werden" *klingt schon total abstrus; aber wie gesagt, das ist halt nur meine persönliche Meinung. 

LG


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Vielen Dank für das Kompliment, Toni!


----------



## Tonerl

susanainboqueixon said:


> Vielen Dank für das* Kompliment*, Toni!



Das steht Dir aber zu, denn ich fand es einfach faszinierend, dass Du Stefano* trotz allem* nicht im Regen stehen gelassen hast !

LG


----------



## Carlos Martínez.

Stefano Madrid said:


> No consigo orientarme en esta frase. Cuál es el sujeto de la primera parte? Es implícito?
> 
> Es wird im Urteil irgendwie mit den Gegenstandselementen geschaltet werden, der Gegenstand irgendwie in das Urteilsgebilde hineingearbeitet sein.



El sujeto es "es".
Es un caso parecido a "es gibt",  traducido "hay".
Es wird,  habrá  o será, podríamos decir.

*Futuro simple*
werden + Partizip II + werden.

Der Garten wird durch den Regen bewässert werden.

El jardín será regado por la lluvia.


----------

